# need help studying



## chassieporch (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok so this will be my second time taking me EMT-B class (not for the lack of knowledge) and well I REFUSE to fail what are some good study tips for me and my class (4 of us have to retake said class btw)? If anyone has any tips that got them threw their classes it would very helpful. 

          Thanks so much!!


----------



## Aprz (Mar 14, 2012)

If not for lack of knowledge then for what reason did you fail the first time? Perhaps we can help prevent that from happening again.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 14, 2012)

chassieporch said:


> Ok so this will be my second time taking me EMT-B class (not for the lack of knowledge) and well I REFUSE to fail what are some good study tips for me and my class (4 of us have to retake said class btw)? If anyone has any tips that got them threw their classes it would very helpful.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



That question is so open ended that there is no way you can get a useful answer to it. We have no idea what you have tried, what you struggle with, or how you learn. Provide some detail and I'll be happy to throw my two cents in.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 14, 2012)

This is a pretty generic answer but oh well. Sit down turn off your cell phone, get off facebook and read your book. Boring? Maybe. Will it work? Most likely. 

I suggest you read it 2 hours a day. The 2 hours can be seperate. 1 hour in the middle of the day 1 near the end of your night. Its what I did. It doesn't take to much time and it is 100x more effective than an all nighter cramming session. At least for me it is. Although I learned in my psych class that, that is the best way to learn.  Not necesarily the amount of time but doing 1 hour periods of studying and doing it over days instead of 1 night cram sessions.


----------



## AustinNative (Mar 14, 2012)

Read the material, and pay attention during skills.  For each module test I would take a fresh spiral notebook and write out every point on the exam review, then write until I thought each answer was covered.  Sometimes one point would be several pages of writing.  When I had finished a review, I would then read that over and over.  All the time.  I would get together with others and quiz each other mercilessly until we all felt confident that we knew the material.  Basically, live and breathe the course.  Make note-cards if that will help.  If you have questions, then make sure and get them answered.  Don't hold back - you are paying the instructors, make them earn their pay.

I am in my second semester of Paramedic school now, in a very challenging program.  It only gets harder, so make sure this is really what you want to do.

When all is said and done, you need to do the work necessary to pass, whatever it takes.

Best of luck, and feel free to shoot me a message.  It might help you since I am still in school also, so I feel your pain.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 14, 2012)

Aprz said:


> If not for lack of knowledge then for what reason did you fail the first time? Perhaps we can help prevent that from happening again.


I agree. Why did you fail if it wasn't because a lack of knowledge? Either you didn't apply yourself and slacked off or you got booted. 

Put in the time and effort or don't do it at all. You'd just be wasting your time and money. 

Do the work you're assigned and read the book. Remove distractions when you study like someone else mentioned. Flashcards work for some people but not everyone. Try setting up a study group with classmates and actually use the time to study instead of goofing off. 

Maybe it's just because I'm interested and passionate about EMS but basic, intermediate and even medic school aren't THAT difficult. It comes down to work ethic and time management. I've worked full time all the way through medic school and am at the top of my class.


----------



## bstone (Mar 14, 2012)

I never, ever study at home. Home is for relaxation, not study. Same reason why I never watch TV or use the computer in my bedroom. I study in the library. Sometimes I leave the library really late at night, other times I get there only for an hour or two. My point is this: find a place that you study well in and go there every day.


----------



## Steveb (Mar 15, 2012)

chassieporch said:


> Ok so this will be my second time taking me EMT-B class (not for the lack of knowledge) and well I REFUSE to fail what are some good study tips for me and my class (4 of us have to retake said class btw)? If anyone has any tips that got them threw their classes it would very helpful.
> 
> Thanks so much!!


I study with friends I think that's the best way mostly because you don't feel bored....and 2 heads is better then 1..good luck


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Mar 20, 2012)

chassieporch said:


> Ok so this will be my second time taking me EMT-B class (not for the lack of knowledge) and well I REFUSE to fail what are some good study tips for me and my class (4 of us have to retake said class btw)? If anyone has any tips that got them threw their classes it would very helpful.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



I used to do flashcards, but I found out the best way for me is writing the material i want to memorize countless times. I go through notebooks like there is no tomorrow, in the end I memorize stuff well.


----------



## oshawamedic (Mar 23, 2012)

flow charts... pt presentation>disease process>patho behind it>drugs>how they work>receptor sites>anatomy, etc.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 23, 2012)

http://wps.prenhall.com/chet_limmer_emergencycare_11/98/25250/6464072.cw/index.html

Click a chapter, do the true/false or the multiple choice.

If you get it wrong, it will tell you why. Great site.


Or just read the book...


----------



## tjobe440 (Mar 29, 2012)

Join a fire department at an EMT-B level the best way to learn and to get the hang of it is to read and pay attention to the class and run as many calls possible as the 3rd person provider, watch and ask the medics questions, this type of work is hard to read a book and study notes and truly comprehend whats going on, you need to see it doen to understand


----------



## itserik1234 (Mar 31, 2012)

chassieporch said:


> Ok so this will be my second time taking me EMT-B class (not for the lack of knowledge) and well I REFUSE to fail what are some good study tips for me and my class (4 of us have to retake said class btw)? If anyone has any tips that got them threw their classes it would very helpful.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



I had to do my EMT-B class in a month and week. The best advice I can give you is what i did. Read the chapter that you're on every day of the week and once you're done go on to the next chapter even if you're not in it. If you have a study guide, study it every day as well.


----------



## Monkadelic (Apr 11, 2012)

some things that help me while going through the modules:

read the chapters over and over in between the off days.  once you finish the end of 1 chapter; read it again!  then that second time around get you some index cards and just jot down in shorthand and abbreviations something out of each and every paragraph in that chapter especially focusing on the notes and pediatric notes ( infants and geri's will get you every time) 1 chapter for me usually ends up being about 5-10 index cards front and back so i dont need to go back and read the entire 30+ pages again next time around before the pop quiz/exams.

my brady book came with a workbook and another book called success for the EMT for registry;  do the workbook and take the tests and learn why you missed those questions ( they have reasoning of the correct answers in the back)

find and do every practice quiz you can online in between modules- even if you have not gone over the material yet- if helps you for when you need to know it, even most of the online quizzes are outdated for this years criteria.

highlight every single definition and numbers/graphs you see in the book- between the index cards and skimming through that the day of your module you should have no problem on the majority of the tests; minus scenarios

the scenarios are there to make you think; and some of that stuff isnt in the book- but the priorities of handling them are.  refresh on older modules to be sure.

it tends to work for me, but not everyone.  come up with your own system, but the more you write things down even if repetitive- the more it sticks in your head besides just reading it.  

i hope that helps and good luck this time around!


----------



## blachatch (Apr 11, 2012)

I spend 20 hours a week in My basic class with homework and study time and it pays off Im in the top 3.. the kids who would come in and ask for all of the answers obviously didnt read the book and they failed out of the class. Read the book all of the info is in there.. Make flash cards it helps out a ton.. For me having somebody quiz me is a huge help come test day.


----------



## jeremy77 (Apr 13, 2012)

Read your book and notes


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Apr 24, 2012)

I did better with flashcards.  Our class meet in small groups every now and then, however next thing you know everyone is off on tangents and its easy to waste a lot of time.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 24, 2012)

www.prenhall.com/limmer


----------



## smalls801 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm new to this forum... I'm very interested in taking emt classes and was wondering if anyone had any tips, suggestions for me. Thank you


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 24, 2012)

tjobe440 said:


> Join a fire department at an EMT-B level the best way to learn and to get the hang of it is to read and pay attention to the class and run as many calls possible as the 3rd person provider, watch and ask the medics questions, this type of work is hard to read a book and study notes and truly comprehend whats going on, you need to see it doen to understand



You make joining a fire department seem like signing up for a library card...

Not that simple. 

Wow disregard that was from a while ago haha. 

Smalls801, EMT is about as difficult as 9th grade English class, put in the study time and you'll do fine.


----------



## julesdamedic (Apr 25, 2012)

It's important to identify your learning styles and preferences.  Reading a book for hours on end won't necessarily help you connect to the material.  If you still need help, send me a PM.


----------

